# Anyone like Jeff Foiles? Looks like he needs a good attorney!



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

If so you may enjoy reading this...... great little article on him and his "strait meat" lodge.

http://www.connecttristates.com/news/story.aspx?id=552451


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

he may have to change the name to "strait busted"


----------



## devolve (Dec 10, 2010)

this again? every year with the same story


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 10, 2010)

Either way.....sure do wished i could hunt as much as he does and kill half the ducks he kills


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 10, 2010)

His property is for sale. A friend of mine is the realtor for it.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 10, 2010)

There are some links on a thread in the Honey Hole Forum on Duckhuntingchat.com that give details of the indictment.  Check out #24 on "Parking"...shooting banded geese in a park with a pellet gun  and using bread for bait apparently.  Some of the indictments in the case date back several years.


----------



## grunt (Dec 11, 2010)

im friends with him and this has been coming for awhile its alot of he said she said and alot of stuff you just want to say who would come up with that  and his club was not for sale has of last month when i was up there hunting!


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.mossyoakproperties.com/Property/PropertyDetails.aspx?property_listing_id=7996&rn=890503

This is the tract I was talking about.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 11, 2010)

devolve said:


> this again? every year with the same story



the article is dated dec 10, 2010......


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 11, 2010)

The indictments are on the department of justice website as dec 9,2010.  I would understand he said she said if it was just talked about on a forum...I don't think the fed brings a 23 indictment case down on someone with charges spanning several years based on the rumor mill.  Prob a lot of people deleting pics and receipts from hunts with him right now.


----------



## grunt (Dec 11, 2010)

Potlicker60 said:


> The indictments are on the department of justice website as dec 9,2010.  I would understand he said she said if it was just talked about on a forum...I don't think the fed brings a 23 indictment case down on someone with charges spanning several years based on the rumor mill.  Prob a lot of people deleting pics and receipts from hunts with him right now.



didnt mean it was rumors  i was just saying it is alot more to it (i.e) former employees and so on but its not my buisness to explian it so i will leave it at that!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 11, 2010)

grunt, I salute you for standing up for your friend. If anything Jeff should see that, Maybe. A true friend  is one that will stand by you when times are good and times are bad. In life besides family, you only have a few TRUE friends. You want to believe your friends story and it can be true and we will find out.  But with that said; what Potlicker60 stated is true. The feds dont file 23 indictments on someone for romurs. We will find out when it goes to court.
Good luck and besafe
Larry-


----------



## grunt (Dec 11, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> grunt, I salute you for standing up for your friend. If anything Jeff should see that, Maybe. A true friend  is one that will stand by you when times are good and times are bad. In life besides family, you only have a few TRUE friends. You want to believe your friends story and it can be true and we will find out.  But with that said; what Potlicker60 stated is true. The feds dont file 23 indictments on someone for romurs. We will find out when it goes to court.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry-



thanks larry i understand him like i said it was obviously more than rumors somewhere but with that said he has been good to me over the last few years with calls and letting me hunt i just got back from there 2 weeks ago,he found out i was deployed on my second tour then and hooked me and my partner up with anything and everyhting from calls to decoys and advice it is hard to find someone with has much respect for us military guys has he has and i know that dont make him a saint but has we talked there is alot more to the story than is out right now so he says he will take it one day at a time he is also still going through with our movie we are shooting all military from anyone in the military or retired and with the wounded warrior project we just stated this season after we just got back but anyway with more than just a few counts you got to just wait and see what comes out it took them 6 to 7 years to just now drop that on him ? It just feels wrong and all these people just want to come down on him like he is so terrible its becuse of him and zink gardner and so on why our sport is what it is!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Dec 11, 2010)

stay strong jeff.....


----------



## devolve (Dec 12, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> the article is dated dec 10, 2010......



I understand that. I just get tired of reading about this EVERY YEAR on EVERY FORUM. When it goes to court we will see both sides.


----------



## DukTruk (Dec 12, 2010)

Take a look for yourself.  BLATANT game violations.  Friend or not, this man is no friend of the resource.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/Indictment.pdf


----------



## grunt (Dec 12, 2010)

DukTruk said:


> Take a look for yourself.  BLATANT game violations.  Friend or not, this man is no friend of the resource.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/Indictment.pdf



for the most of  it, it is ''conspiracy''  which means its a he said this and he said that  and the major stuff is is selling birds i got that but its not up to me to decide or judge but a true friend is one that is there when no one else is i have no doubt if the tables were turned he wouldnt do the same for me .

My old man use to tell me when i was young a man only has 2 things he can really call his own family and friends and when things go bad and at some point they will ,the ones that stick around are the only things  worth having


----------



## DukTruk (Dec 12, 2010)

grunt said:


> for the most of  it, it is ''conspiracy''  which means its a he said this and he said that  and the major stuff is is selling birds i got that but its not up to me to decide or judge but a true friend is one that is there when no one else is i have no doubt if the tables were turned he wouldnt do the same for me .
> 
> My old man use to tell me when i was young a man only has 2 things he can really call his own family and friends and when things go bad and at some point they will ,the ones that stick around are the only things  worth having



I can appreciate your loyalty to friends, especially in this case.  However the indictment clearly states that he admitted to some of the things on tape, granted there are some of the things that the evidence isn't as "solid" as an audio tape.  But what it does show is a repeated disregard for the good of the resource.  Hopefully, he will plead out and learn his lesson.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 12, 2010)

He better hope he doesnt get a felony conviction or that will be the end of his hunting.... at least with a gun.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Fallin Skies video where I swear it show a gun cam or hat cam and he drops 8 ducks and even fired his ol nelli 4 times in one stint, guess he knew how to float the forth.


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 13, 2010)

duktruk said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/indictment.pdf




ouch !!


----------

